# Snow flake wrap



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Ever since I first saw a snow flake wrap I wanted to do one. 

Yesterday I finished one for a new Calstar GF760m (40 -100) will be a 60 80lb setup. I used a little longer fore grip this time which really took up more real estate than I wanted so it is a little on the small side around 5 ". I would have liked to have more room between each flake to play with but it just was not there. 

It was farily easy to wrap but a pain in the ass to pack. Looks pretty good to me. What do you all think? Constructive criticism welcome.



















Thanks Joe


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it looks awesome Joe. Wouldn't change a thing. Nice job!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

SmokenJoe said:


> Ever since I first saw a snow flake wrap I wanted to do one.
> 
> Yesterday I finished one for a new Calstar GF760m (40 -100) will be a 60 80lb setup. I used a little longer fore grip this time which really took up more real estate than I wanted so it is a little on the small side around 5 ". I would have liked to have more room between each flake to play with but it just was not there.
> 
> ...


This might look good with it. Very nice job!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cool! Great Work


----------

